# Brain Teasers...



## MA-Caver

I'm not wholly sure how to do this... but I'll throw it out here and then ask those who haven't read the questions yet and /figured out the answers to not scroll down until thinking about it drives you utterly and hopelessly insane...   Ah! :idea: Got it... after reading the questions... hit quote and type in your answers in *bold* then hit submit reply... at least you won't have to scroll to see someone else's answers... right? 

1. A murderer is condemned to death. He has to choose between three rooms. The first is full of raging fires, the second is full of assassins with loaded guns, and the third is full of lions that haven't eaten in 3 years. Which room is safest for him?

2. A woman shoots her husband. Then she holds him under water for over 5 minutes. Finally, she hangs him. But 5 minutes later they both go out together and enjoy a wonderful dinner together. How can this be?

3. There are two plastic jugs filled with water. How could you put all of this water into a barrel, without using the jugs or any dividers, and still tell which water came from which jug?

4. What is black when you buy it, red when you use it, and gray when you throw it away?

5. Can you name three consecutive days without using the words Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, or Sunday?

6. This is an unusual paragraph. I'm curious how quickly you can find out what is so unusual about it? It looks so plain you would think nothing was wrong with it! In fact, nothing _is_ wrong with it! It is unusual though. Study it, and think about it, but you still may not find anything odd. But if you work at it a bit, you might find out! Try to do so without any coaching!


----------



## Ceicei

> 5. Can you name three consecutive days without using the words Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, or Sunday?



#5 should be yesterday, today, and tomorrow. 

I'll have to think over the other ones....


----------



## bushidomartialarts

#3.  freeze one of the jugs


----------



## Laurentkd

> I'm not wholly sure how to do this... but I'll throw it out here and then ask those who haven't read the questions yet and /figured out the answers to not scroll down until thinking about it drives you utterly and hopelessly insane...  Ah! :idea: Got it... after reading the questions... hit quote and type in your answers in *bold* then hit submit reply... at least you won't have to scroll to see someone else's answers... right?
> 
> 1. A murderer is condemned to death. He has to choose between three rooms. The first is full of raging fires, the second is full of assassins with loaded guns, and the third is full of lions that haven't eaten in 3 years. Which room is safest for him?


the lions... they are dead





> 2. A woman shoots her husband. Then she holds him under water for over 5 minutes. Finally, she hangs him. But 5 minutes later they both go out together and enjoy a wonderful dinner together. How can this be?
> 
> 
> 3. There are two plastic jugs filled with water. How could you put all of this water into a barrel, without using the jugs or any dividers, and still tell which water came from which jug?
> 
> 4. What is black when you buy it, red when you use it, and gray when you throw it away?
> 
> 5. Can you name three consecutive days without using the words Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, or Sunday?


 
These didn't jump out at me and it is late, so I'll have to try again tomorrow. 


> 6. This is an unusual paragraph. I'm curious how quickly you can find out what is so unusual about it? It looks so plain you would think nothing was wrong with it! In fact, nothing _is_ wrong with it! It is unusual though. Study it, and think about it, but you still may not find anything odd. But if you work at it a bit, you might find out! Try to do so without any coaching!



there is no E in it (the most common letter in the English letter) cool!!


----------



## Steel Tiger

MA-Caver said:


> I'm not wholly sure how to do this... but I'll throw it out here and then ask those who haven't read the questions yet and /figured out the answers to not scroll down until thinking about it drives you utterly and hopelessly insane...  Ah! :idea: Got it... after reading the questions... hit quote and type in your answers in *bold* then hit submit reply... at least you won't have to scroll to see someone else's answers... right?
> 
> 1. A murderer is condemned to death. He has to choose between three rooms. The first is full of raging fires, the second is full of assassins with loaded guns, and the third is full of lions that haven't eaten in 3 years. Which room is safest for him?
> 
> 2. A woman shoots her husband. Then she holds him under water for over 5 minutes. Finally, she hangs him. But 5 minutes later they both go out together and enjoy a wonderful dinner together. How can this be?
> 
> 3. There are two plastic jugs filled with water. How could you put all of this water into a barrel, without using the jugs or any dividers, and still tell which water came from which jug?
> 
> 4. What is black when you buy it, red when you use it, and gray when you throw it away?
> 
> 5. Can you name three consecutive days without using the words Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, or Sunday?
> 
> 6. This is an unusual paragraph. I'm curious how quickly you can find out what is so unusual about it? It looks so plain you would think nothing was wrong with it! In fact, nothing _is_ wrong with it! It is unusual though. Study it, and think about it, but you still may not find anything odd. But if you work at it a bit, you might find out! Try to do so without any coaching!


 
1   The third room - the lions are all dead.
2   The woman photographed her husband.
3   I dunno, put both full jugs in the barrel?
4


----------



## Steel Tiger

MA-Caver said:


> I'm not wholly sure how to do this... but I'll throw it out here and then ask those who haven't read the questions yet and /figured out the answers to not scroll down until thinking about it drives you utterly and hopelessly insane...  Ah! :idea: Got it... after reading the questions... hit quote and type in your answers in *bold* then hit submit reply... at least you won't have to scroll to see someone else's answers... right?
> 
> 1. A murderer is condemned to death. He has to choose between three rooms. The first is full of raging fires, the second is full of assassins with loaded guns, and the third is full of lions that haven't eaten in 3 years. Which room is safest for him?
> 
> 2. A woman shoots her husband. Then she holds him under water for over 5 minutes. Finally, she hangs him. But 5 minutes later they both go out together and enjoy a wonderful dinner together. How can this be?
> 
> 3. There are two plastic jugs filled with water. How could you put all of this water into a barrel, without using the jugs or any dividers, and still tell which water came from which jug?
> 
> 4. What is black when you buy it, red when you use it, and gray when you throw it away?
> 
> 5. Can you name three consecutive days without using the words Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, or Sunday?
> 
> 6. This is an unusual paragraph. I'm curious how quickly you can find out what is so unusual about it? It looks so plain you would think nothing was wrong with it! In fact, nothing _is_ wrong with it! It is unusual though. Study it, and think about it, but you still may not find anything odd. But if you work at it a bit, you might find out! Try to do so without any coaching!


 
*1  The third room - the lions are all dead.*
*2  The woman photographed her husband.*
*3  I dunno, put both full jugs in the barrel?*
*4  You got me, no idea.*
*5  Christmas Eve, Christmas Day, Boxing Day.*
*6  You got me, no idea.  Again.*


----------



## Steel Tiger

Sorry guys don't know what happened while I was typing my reply.


----------



## Ping898

MA-Caver said:


> I'm not wholly sure how to do this... but I'll throw it out here and then ask those who haven't read the questions yet and /figured out the answers to not scroll down until thinking about it drives you utterly and hopelessly insane...  Ah! :idea: Got it... after reading the questions... hit quote and type in your answers in *bold* then hit submit reply... at least you won't have to scroll to see someone else's answers... right?
> 
> 1. A murderer is condemned to death. He has to choose between three rooms. The first is full of raging fires, the second is full of assassins with loaded guns, and the third is full of lions that haven't eaten in 3 years. Which room is safest for him?
> 
> 2. A woman shoots her husband. Then she holds him under water for over 5 minutes. Finally, she hangs him. But 5 minutes later they both go out together and enjoy a wonderful dinner together. How can this be?
> 
> 3. There are two plastic jugs filled with water. How could you put all of this water into a barrel, without using the jugs or any dividers, and still tell which water came from which jug?
> 
> 4. What is black when you buy it, red when you use it, and gray when you throw it away?
> 
> 5. Can you name three consecutive days without using the words Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, or Sunday?
> 
> 6. This is an unusual paragraph. I'm curious how quickly you can find out what is so unusual about it? It looks so plain you would think nothing was wrong with it! In fact, nothing _is_ wrong with it! It is unusual though. Study it, and think about it, but you still may not find anything odd. But if you work at it a bit, you might find out! Try to do so without any coaching!


 
1.The lions they are all dead
2. She took a pic, and printed the film herself and hung it up
3. Freeze the water, course once it melts you can't tell
4. Charcoal.
5 and 6 I only know cause reading other peoples responses...the answers wouldn't have occured to me


----------



## morph4me

MA-Caver said:


> I'm not wholly sure how to do this... but I'll throw it out here and then ask those who haven't read the questions yet and /figured out the answers to not scroll down until thinking about it drives you utterly and hopelessly insane...  Ah! :idea: Got it... after reading the questions... hit quote and type in your answers in *bold* then hit submit reply... at least you won't have to scroll to see someone else's answers... right?
> 
> 1. A murderer is condemned to death. He has to choose between three rooms. The first is full of raging fires, the second is full of assassins with loaded guns, and the third is full of lions that haven't eaten in 3 years. Which room is safest for him?
> *The one with the lions, they've starved to death*
> 
> 2. A woman shoots her husband. Then she holds him under water for over 5 minutes. Finally, she hangs him. But 5 minutes later they both go out together and enjoy a wonderful dinner together. How can this be?
> 
> *She's a photographer and took his picture and developed the film*
> 
> 3. There are two plastic jugs filled with water. How could you put all of this water into a barrel, without using the jugs or any dividers, and still tell which water came from which jug?
> 
> *Put each jug into a different barrel*
> 
> 4. What is black when you buy it, red when you use it, and gray when you throw it away?
> 
> *Charcoal*
> 
> 5. Can you name three consecutive days without using the words Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, or Sunday?
> 
> *Yesterday, Today and Tommorow
> 
> *6. This is an unusual paragraph. I'm curious how quickly you can find out what is so unusual about it? It looks so plain you would think nothing was wrong with it! In fact, nothing _is_ wrong with it! It is unusual though. Study it, and think about it, but you still may not find anything odd. But if you work at it a bit, you might find out! Try to do so without any coaching!
> 
> *There are no E's in it*


 
How'd I do?


----------



## MA-Caver

morph4me said:


> How'd I do?


Well.. ok on all *except* #3... re-read the question again carefully this time eh? 3. There are two plastic jugs filled with water. How could you put all of this water into a barrel, *without using the jugs or any dividers*, and still tell which water came from which jug?


----------



## Ninjamom

MA-Caver said:


> Well.. ok on all *except* #3... re-read the question again carefully this time eh? 3. There are two plastic jugs filled with water. How could you put all of this water into a barrel, *without using the jugs or any dividers*, and still tell which water came from which jug?


Put blue dye in one jug, red dye in the other, then freeze them both.  Cut the jugs off the outside of the ice.  The red block is from one jug, and the blue block of ice is from the other.


----------



## MA-Caver

Ninjamom said:


> Put blue dye in one jug, red dye in the other, then freeze them both.  Cut the jugs off the outside of the ice.  The red block is from one jug, and the blue block of ice is from the other.


That'll do it... or just freeze one of the jugs and cut off the plastic and pour out the other one... :idunno: 

If I find more I'll add on ... if ya'll find any... feel free...


----------



## Ninjamom

MA-Caver said:


> That'll do it... or just freeze one of the jugs and cut off the plastic and pour out the other one... :idunno:


Then they will both come to thermal equilibrium, melt, and mix.  If you freeze both jugs, you can keep both jugs and the barrel in a large freezer.

Here's a test my nine-yr-old son found online:

1) Some months have 30 days, some months have 31 days. How many months have 28 days? 


2) If a doctor gives you 3 pills and tells you to take one pill every half hour, how long would it be before all the pills had been taken? 


3) I went to bed at eight o'clock in the evening and wound up my clock and set the alarm to sound at nine o'clock in the morning. How many hours sleep would I get before being awoken by the alarm? 


4) Divide 30 by half and add ten. What do you get? 


5) A farmer had 17 sheep. All but 9 died. How many live sheep were left? 


6) If you had only one match and entered a COLD and DARK room, where there was an oil heater, an oil lamp and a candle, which would you light first? 


7.) A man builds a house with four sides of rectangular construction, each side having a southern exposure. A big bear comes along. What color is the bear? 


8.) Take 2 apples from 3 apples. What do you have? 


9.) How many animals of each species did Moses take with him in the Ark? 


10) If you drove a bus with 43 people on board from Chicago and stopped at Pittsburgh to pick up 7 more people and drop off 5 passengers and at Cleveland to drop off 8 passengers and pick up 4 more and eventually arrive at Philadelphia 20 hours later, what's the name of the driver?


----------



## morph4me

Ninjamom said:


> Then they will both come to thermal equilibrium, melt, and mix. If you freeze both jugs, you can keep both jugs and the barrel in a large freezer.
> 
> Here's a test my nine-yr-old son found online:
> 
> 1) Some months have 30 days, some months have 31 days. How many months have 28 days?
> 
> 
> 2) If a doctor gives you 3 pills and tells you to take one pill every half hour, how long would it be before all the pills had been taken?
> 
> 
> 3) I went to bed at eight o'clock in the evening and wound up my clock and set the alarm to sound at nine o'clock in the morning. How many hours sleep would I get before being awoken by the alarm?
> 
> 
> 4) Divide 30 by half and add ten. What do you get?
> 
> 
> 5) A farmer had 17 sheep. All but 9 died. How many live sheep were left?
> 
> 
> 6) If you had only one match and entered a COLD and DARK room, where there was an oil heater, an oil lamp and a candle, which would you light first?
> 
> 
> 7.) A man builds a house with four sides of rectangular construction, each side having a southern exposure. A big bear comes along. What color is the bear?
> 
> 
> 8.) Take 2 apples from 3 apples. What do you have?
> 
> 
> 9.) How many animals of each species did Moses take with him in the Ark?
> 
> 
> 10) If you drove a bus with 43 people on board from Chicago and stopped at Pittsburgh to pick up 7 more people and drop off 5 passengers and at Cleveland to drop off 8 passengers and pick up 4 more and eventually arrive at Philadelphia 20 hours later, what's the name of the driver?


 
1.    *All of them*
2.    *1 hour*
3.    *1 hour*
4.    *70*
5.    *9*
6.    *The match*
7.    *White*
8.    *2 apples*
9.    *Moses wasn't on the Ark*
10.  *Tom*


----------



## bluemtn

1. A murderer is condemned to death. He has to choose between three rooms. The first is full of raging fires, the second is full of assassins with loaded guns, and the third is full of lions that haven't eaten in 3 years. Which room is safest for him?

*The room full of lions--  they can't survive 3 years without food...*

2. A woman shoots her husband. Then she holds him under water for over 5 minutes. Finally, she hangs him. But 5 minutes later they both go out together and enjoy a wonderful dinner together. How can this be?

*By "shoot,"  she took her husband's picture, and developed the film herself.*

3. There are two plastic jugs filled with water. How could you put all of this water into a barrel, without using the jugs or any dividers, and still tell which water came from which jug?

*Place dye in each jug, then puncture the sides of the jugs so that the colored water will pour into the barrel.*

5. Can you name three consecutive days without using the words Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, or Sunday?

*Yesterday, today, tomorrow*

6. This is an unusual paragraph. I'm curious how quickly you can find out what is so unusual about it? It looks so plain you would think nothing was wrong with it! In fact, nothing _is_ wrong with it! It is unusual though. Study it, and think about it, but you still may not find anything odd. But if you work at it a bit, you might find out! Try to do so without any coaching!


*Well, I can only see that there are no "e's" in it...  *

How did I do?  I didn't do #4-  I have to think on that one...


----------



## Rich Parsons

MA-Caver said:


> 1. A murderer is condemned to death. He has to choose between three rooms. The first is full of raging fires, the second is full of assassins with loaded guns, and the third is full of lions that haven't eaten in 3 years. Which room is safest for him?



The obvious answer is the Lions would be dead. But, in a closed room that has not bruned down, a fire will go out, as it has no oxygen. 



MA-Caver said:


> 2. A woman shoots her husband. Then she holds him under water for over 5 minutes. Finally, she hangs him. But 5 minutes later they both go out together and enjoy a wonderful dinner together. How can this be?



Photography, and the process of developing.

But I prefer to think she was a polygamist. 




MA-Caver said:


> 3. There are two plastic jugs filled with water. How could you put all of this water into a barrel, without using the jugs or any dividers, and still tell which water came from which jug?



Assuming "a barrel" imples that there is one and only one barrel to work with, then pouring the water into a barrel each is not the answer. Unless one could use a barrel per jug. 

If one freezes one and or boils the other to steam. Either would have a different state. But over time, one could not tell the difference. 

Of course, I would use water from a Nuclear power plant in one jug. That way the deuterium (H2) in one of hte water could be told from "normal"  water. 




MA-Caver said:


> 4. What is black when you buy it, red when you use it, and gray when you throw it away?



Charcoal

or 

A hair dryer, it is black in color, and then red (* hot coils *) while being used, and Gray, (* Lint *) when thrown away. 




MA-Caver said:


> 5. Can you name three consecutive days without using the words Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, or Sunday?



Yesterday, Today, Tomorrow,

New Year's Eve, New Year's Day and the second day of the year. This answer should be allowed as it did not specify one word only per reference to "day".






MA-Caver said:


> 6. This is an unusual paragraph. I'm curious how quickly you can find out what is so unusual about it? It looks so plain you would think nothing was wrong with it! In fact, nothing _is_ wrong with it! It is unusual though. Study it, and think about it, but you still may not find anything odd. But if you work at it a bit, you might find out! Try to do so without any coaching!



Well a couple of things. The word "The" does not appear, and also the letter "E" does not appear.  Both are used a lot in the English Language. 

No "J" , "Q" , "V" and "Z" either.


----------



## Kacey

Translate the following aphorisms.  The first one has been done as an example.

1.   Pulchritude possesses solely cutaneous profundity.

*Beauty is only skin deep.*

2. Compounds of hydrogen and oxygen in the proportion of two to one that are without visible movement invariably tend to flow with profundity.

3. A body of persons abiding in a domicile of silica with metallic oxides should not carelessly project small geologic specimens.

4.   Members of an avian species or identical plumage congregate.

5.   It is fruitless to become lachrymose over precipitately departed lacteal fluid.

6.   Where there is sufficient positive volition a successful conclusion may usually be anticipated.

7.   Cast a stroke at the propitious moment when the silver-white metallic substance is of excessive temperature.

8.   A tremendous disturbance of the atmosphere is generally succeeded by a corresponding period of absolute tranquility.

9.   The customary symbol of regal power does not necessarily indicate desirable mental tranquility.

10. A plethora of individuals with expertise in culinary techniques vitiate the potable concoction produced by steeping certain compatibles.

11.  Neophyte's serendipity.

12.  Each mass of vapory collection suspended in the firmament has an interior decoration of metallic hue.

13.  Variations from the ordinary or common routine of experience are that which gives zest to man's cycle of existence.

14. Those who possess unusually little intellect often project themselves into situations where the winged, ethereal likenesses of men hesitate to perambulate.

15.  Scintillate, scintillate, asteroid minific.

16.  Freedom from incrustations of grime is contiguous to deification.

17.  It is fruitless to attempt to indoctrinate a superannuated canine with innovative maneuvers.

18. He who locks himself into the arms of Morpheus promptly at eventide and starts the day before it is officially announced by the rising sun, excels in physical fitness, increases in economic assets, and cerebrates with remarkable efficiency.

19.  Eschew the implement of correction and vitiate the scion.

20. The cognomens of those bereft of efficiency of judgment are definitely similar of the portion of their anatomy that extends from the brow to the lower extremity of the lower jaw, in constantly being perceived on display in sites of prominence.

21.  A feathered biped in a gilded cage is equivalent to double that number at large.

22.  Equine quadrupeds may indubitably be induced to approach that well-known standard of specific gravity, but not necessarily be induced to imbibe thereof.

23.  All articles, which coruscate with resplendence, are not truly auriferous.

24.  Calculus concretions in rotary transition glean negligible bryophitic accretion.

25.  The incontinently astirring rascorial vertebrae apprehends the lytta-like verminicular invertabrae.

26.  It hath been deemed unwise to calculate upon the quantity of junior poultry prior to the completion of proper incubation.

27. Where there are visible vapors having their provenience in ignited carbonaceous materials, there will be also observed conflagration.

28.  Unwanted egotism prophesies the speedy effect of the force of gravity.

29.  The placement of the termination as a precedent to the commencement should never be essayed.

30.  A small, one-eyed steel instrument used at the crucial moment may rescue the square of three.

31. To depart from the path of rectitude is characteristic of the human species, but to be tolerant, loving and kind toward wrongdoers is Godlike.

32.  Sorting on the part of mendicants must be interdicted.

33.  Male cadavers are incapable of yielding testimony.

34.  Exclusive dedication to necessitous chores without interludes of hedonistic diversion renders John a hebetudinous fellow.

35.  Accelerated execution often produces faulty results.

36. History records numerous painful occurrences between the drinking vessel and the facial aperture which it wished to contact.

37.  The person presenting the ultimate cachinnation possesses thereby the optimal cachinnation.

38.  Abstention from any eleatory undertaking precludes a potential accumulation of a lucrative nature.

39. Missiles of ligneous or oterous consistency have the potential of fracturing my osceous structure, but appellations will eternally remain innocuous.

40.  When the humidity attains the bursting point it does so profusely.

41. When the feline quadruped is conspicuous by its absence the lesser rodents avail themselves of the opportunity to participate in some unrestrained frivolity.

42. Pedal habiliments of variegated hue and design artistically lubricated and illuminated with ambidextrous facility for the infinitesimal remuneration of 10 cents per operation.

43.  Permanently absented in simultaneous confunction with severely agitated admixtures of nitrogen and oxygen.

44. One should hypersthetically exercise macrography on that situs which one should eventually tenant should one propel oneself into the troposphere.

45.  Do not dissipate your competence by habitudenous prodigality lest you subsequently lament an exiguous inadequacy.

46. In promulgating your esoteric cogitations and articulating your superficial sentimentalities or amicable philosophical observations, beware of platitudinous ponderosities.


----------



## bluemtn

This should be fun...



> Translate the following aphorisms. The first one has been done as an example.


1. Pulchritude possesses solely cutaneous profundity.

*Beauty is only skin deep.*

2. Compounds of hydrogen and oxygen in the proportion of two to one that are without visible movement invariably tend to flow with profundity.

*Don't know... Something about water (working on it)...  A river runs deep, maybe?*

3. A body of persons abiding in a domicile of silica with metallic oxides should not carelessly project small geologic specimens.

*Those that live in glass houses shouldn't throw rocks.*

4. Members of an avian species or identical plumage congregate.

*Birds of a feather stick together*.

5. It is fruitless to become lachrymose over precipitately departed lacteal fluid.

*It's no use crying over spilled milk.*

6. Where there is sufficient positive volition a successful conclusion may usually be anticipated.

*Where there is a will, there's a way.*

7. Cast a stroke at the propitious moment when the silver-white metallic substance is of excessive temperature.

*Strike while the iron is hot.*

8. A tremendous disturbance of the atmosphere is generally succeeded by a corresponding period of absolute tranquility.

*There is calm before a storm.*

10. A plethora of individuals with expertise in culinary techniques vitiate the potable concoction produced by steeping certain compatibles.

*Too many cooks ruins the broth (or whatever on the last word).*

11. Neophyte's serendipity.

*Ignorance is bliss*

12. Each mass of vapory collection suspended in the firmament has an interior decoration of metallic hue.

*Every cloud has a silver lining.*

13. Variations from the ordinary or common routine of experience are that which gives zest to man's cycle of existence.

*Variety is the spice of life.*

14. Those who possess unusually little intellect often project themselves into situations where the winged, ethereal likenesses of men hesitate to perambulate.

*Only fools go where angels won't dare.*

15. Scintillate, scintillate, asteroid minific.

*Twinkle, twinkle, little star.*

16. Freedom from incrustations of grime is contiguous to deification.

*Cleanliness is next to godliness.*

17. It is fruitless to attempt to indoctrinate a superannuated canine with innovative maneuvers.

It's impossible to teach old dogs new tricks.

18. He who locks himself into the arms of Morpheus promptly at eventide and starts the day before it is officially announced by the rising sun, excels in physical fitness, increases in economic assets, and cerebrates with remarkable efficiency.

*Someone that goes to bed and wakes up early, is healthy, wealthy, and wise!*


26. It hath been deemed unwise to calculate upon the quantity of junior poultry prior to the completion of proper incubation.

*It's not smart to count your chickens before they hatch.*

28. Unwanted egotism prophesies the speedy effect of the force of gravity.

*What goes up, must come down.*

31. To depart from the path of rectitude is characteristic of the human species, but to be tolerant, loving and kind toward wrongdoers is Godlike.

*To err is human, but to forgive is divine.*

33. Male cadavers are incapable of yielding testimony.

*Dead men tells no tales.*


Well, I'm tired, and that's all I'm doing!  So, how did I do?


----------



## Kacey

tkdgirl said:


> Well, I'm tired, and that's all I'm doing!  So, how did I do?



Pretty good so far!


----------



## Ninjamom

Kacey said:


> Translate the following aphorisms. The first one has been done as an example.
> 
> 1. Pulchritude possesses solely cutaneous profundity.
> 
> *Beauty is only skin deep.*




2. Compounds of hydrogen and oxygen in the proportion of two to one that are without visible movement invariably tend to flow with profundity.
*Still waters run deep.*

3. A body of persons abiding in a domicile of silica with metallic oxides should not carelessly project small geologic specimens.
*People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.*

4. Members of an avian species or identical plumage congregate.
*Birds of a feather flock together.*

5. It is fruitless to become lachrymose over precipitately departed lacteal fluid.
*There's no use crying over spilled milk.*

6. Where there is sufficient positive volition a successful conclusion may usually be anticipated.
*Where there's a will, there's a way.*

7. Cast a stroke at the propitious moment when the silver-white metallic substance is of excessive temperature.
*Strike while the iron is hot.*

8. ..
9. ..

10. A plethora of individuals with expertise in culinary techniques vitiate the potable concoction produced by steeping certain compatibles.
*Too many cooks spoil the stew.*

11. Neophyte's serendipity.
*Beginner's luck.*

12. Each mass of vapory collection suspended in the firmament has an interior decoration of metallic hue.
*Every cloud has a silver lining.*

13. Variations from the ordinary or common routine of experience are that which gives zest to man's cycle of existence.
*Variety is the spice of life.*

14. Those who possess unusually little intellect often project themselves into situations where the winged, ethereal likenesses of men hesitate to perambulate.
*Fools rush in where angels dare to tread.*

15. Scintillate, scintillate, asteroid minific.
*Twinkle, twinkle, little star.*

16. Freedom from incrustations of grime is contiguous to deification.
*Cleanliness is next to godliness.*

17. It is fruitless to attempt to indoctrinate a superannuated canine with innovative maneuvers.
*You can't teach an old dog new tricks.*

18. He who locks himself into the arms of Morpheus promptly at eventide and starts the day before it is officially announced by the rising sun, excels in physical fitness, increases in economic assets, and cerebrates with remarkable efficiency.
*Early to bed, and early to rise, make a man healthy, wealthy, and wise.*

19. Eschew the implement of correction and vitiate the scion.
*Spare the rod, and spoil the child.*

20. The cognomens of those bereft of efficiency of judgment are definitely similar of the portion of their anatomy that extends from the brow to the lower extremity of the lower jaw, in constantly being perceived on display in sites of prominence.
_(something about fools sticking their noses where they dont belong?)_

21. A feathered biped in a gilded cage is equivalent to double that number at large.
*A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush.*

22. Equine quadrupeds may indubitably be induced to approach that well-known standard of specific gravity, but not necessarily be induced to imbibe thereof.
*You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink.*

23. All articles, which coruscate with resplendence, are not truly auriferous.
*All that glitters is not gold.*

24. Calculus concretions in rotary transition glean negligible bryophitic accretion.
*Rolling stones gather no moss.*

25. The incontinently astirring rascorial vertebrae apprehends the lytta-like verminicular invertabrae.
*The early bird gets the worm.*

26. It hath been deemed unwise to calculate upon the quantity of junior poultry prior to the completion of proper incubation.
*Don't count your chickens before they hatch.*

27. Where there are visible vapors having their provenience in ignited carbonaceous materials, there will be also observed conflagration.
*Where there's smoke, there's fire.*

28. Unwanted egotism prophesies the speedy effect of the force of gravity.
*Pride goes before a fall.*

29. .....

30. A small, one-eyed steel instrument used at the crucial moment may rescue the square of three.
*A stitch in time saves nine.*

31. To depart from the path of rectitude is characteristic of the human species, but to be tolerant, loving and kind toward wrongdoers is Godlike.
*To err is human; to forgive, divine.*

32. Sorting on the part of mendicants must be interdicted.
*Beggars can't be choosers.*

33. Male cadavers are incapable of yielding testimony.
*Dead men tell no tales.*

34. Exclusive dedication to necessitous chores without interludes of hedonistic diversion renders John a hebetudinous fellow.
*All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.*

35. Accelerated execution often produces faulty results.
*Haste makes waste.*

36. History records numerous painful occurrences between the drinking vessel and the facial aperture which it wished to contact.
(I don't know, but I'll drink to that!  )

37. The person presenting the ultimate cachinnation possesses thereby the optimal cachinnation.
*He who laughs last, laughs best*

38. Abstention from any eleatory undertaking precludes a potential accumulation of a lucrative nature.
*No risk, no gain.*

39. Missiles of ligneous or oterous consistency have the potential of fracturing my osceous structure, but appellations will eternally remain innocuous.
*Sticks and stones may break my bones, but names will never hurt me.*

40. When the humidity attains the bursting point it does so profusely.
*When it rains, it pours.*

41. When the feline quadruped is conspicuous by its absence the lesser rodents avail themselves of the opportunity to participate in some unrestrained frivolity.
*When the cat's away, the mice will play.*

42. .....

43. Permanently absented in simultaneous confunction with severely agitated admixtures of nitrogen and oxygen.
*Gone with the wind.*

44. One should hypersthetically exercise macrography on that situs which one should eventually tenant should one propel oneself into the troposphere.
*Look before you leap.*

45. Do not dissipate your competence by habitudenous prodigality lest you subsequently lament an exiguous inadequacy.
*Waste not, want not.*

46. In promulgating your esoteric cogitations and articulating your superficial sentimentalities or amicable philosophical observations, beware of platitudinous ponderosities.
*Beware of flattery (?)*

OK, help me out here, folks: I'm still clueless about #8, 9, 29, 36, and 42.


----------



## morph4me

1.             Pulchritude possesses solely cutaneous profundity.

*Beauty is only skin deep.*

2. Compounds of hydrogen and oxygen in the proportion of two to one that are without visible movement invariably tend to flow with profundity.


*Still waters run deep*

3. A body of persons abiding in a domicile of silica with metallic oxides should not carelessly project small geologic specimens.

*People who live in glass houses shouldnt throw stones*

4. Members of an avian species or identical plumage congregate.


*Birds of a feather flock together*

5. It is fruitless to become lachrymose over precipitately departed lacteal fluid.


*No use crying over spilt milk*

6. Where there is sufficient positive volition a successful conclusion may usually be anticipated.

*Where theres a will theres a way*

7. Cast a stroke at the propitious moment when the silver-white metallic substance is of excessive temperature.

*Strike while the iron is hot*

8. A tremendous disturbance of the atmosphere is generally succeeded by a corresponding period of absolute tranquility.

*Calm before the storm*

9. The customary symbol of regal power does not necessarily indicate desirable mental tranquility.

*Uneasy is the head that wears the crown
*
10. A plethora of individuals with expertise in culinary techniques vitiate the potable concoction produced by steeping certain compatibles.


*Too many cooks spoil the broth*

11. Neophyte's serendipity.

*Beginners luck*

12. Each mass of vapory collection suspended in the firmament has an interior decoration of metallic hue.

*Every cloud has a silver lining*

13. Variations from the ordinary or common routine of experience are that which gives zest to man's cycle of existence.

*Variety is the spice of life*


14. Those who possess unusually little intellect often project themselves into situations where the winged, ethereal likenesses of men hesitate to perambulate.

*Fools rush in where angels fear to tread*

15. Scintillate, scintillate, asteroid minific.

*Twinkle, twinkle little star*

16. Freedom from incrustations of grime is contiguous to deification.

*Cleanliness is next to godliness*

17. It is fruitless to attempt to indoctrinate a superannuated canine with innovative maneuvers.

*You cant teach an old dog new tricks*

18. He who locks himself into the arms of Morpheus promptly at eventide and starts the day before it is officially announced by the rising sun, excels in physical fitness, increases in economic assets, and cerebrates with remarkable efficiency.

*Early to bed and early to rise makes a man healthy, wealthy and wise*

19. Eschew the implement of correction and vitiate the scion.

*Spare the rod and spoil the child*

20. The cognomens of those bereft of efficiency of judgment are definitely similar of the portion of their anatomy that extends from the brow to the lower extremity of the lower jaw, in constantly being perceived on display in sites of prominence.



21. A feathered biped in a gilded cage is equivalent to double that number at large.


*A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush*

22. Equine quadrupeds may indubitably be induced to approach that well-known standard of specific gravity, but not necessarily be induced to imbibe thereof.

*You can lead a horse to water but you cant make him drink
*
23. All articles, which coruscate with resplendence, are not truly auriferous.


*All that glitters is not gold*

24. Calculus concretions in rotary transition glean negligible bryophitic accretion.

*A rolling stone gathers no moss*

25. The incontinently astirring rascorial vertebrae apprehends the lytta-like verminicular invertabrae.

*The early bird catches the worm*

26. It hath been deemed unwise to calculate upon the quantity of junior poultry prior to the completion of proper incubation.

*Dont count your chickens before they hatch*

27. Where there are visible vapors having their provenience in ignited carbonaceous materials, there will be also observed conflagration.

*Where theres smoke, theres fire
*
28. Unwanted egotism prophesies the speedy effect of the force of gravity.

*Pride comes before a fall*

29. The placement of the termination as a precedent to the commencement should never be essayed.



30. A small, one-eyed steel instrument used at the crucial moment may rescue the square of three.

*A stitch in time saves nine*

31. To depart from the path of rectitude is characteristic of the human species, but to be tolerant, loving and kind toward wrongdoers is Godlike.

*To err is human, to forgive divine*

32. Sorting on the part of mendicants must be interdicted.

*Beggars cant be choosers*

33. Male cadavers are incapable of yielding testimony.

*Dead men tell no tales*

34. Exclusive dedication to necessitous chores without interludes of hedonistic diversion renders John a hebetudinous fellow.


*All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy*

35. Accelerated execution often produces faulty results.

*Haste makes waste*

36. History records numerous painful occurrences between the drinking vessel and the facial aperture which it wished to contact.

*Many a slip twixt cup and lip*

37. The person presenting the ultimate cachinnation possesses thereby the optimal cachinnation.

*He who laughs last, laughs best*

38. Abstention from any eleatory undertaking precludes a potential accumulation of a lucrative nature.

*Nothing ventured nothing gained*

39. Missiles of ligneous or oterous consistency have the potential of fracturing my osceous structure, but appellations will eternally remain innocuous.

*Sticks and stones may break my bones, but names will never hurt me*

40. When the humidity attains the bursting point it does so profusely.

*When it rains it pours*

41. When the feline quadruped is conspicuous by its absence the lesser rodents avail themselves of the opportunity to participate in some unrestrained frivolity.

*When the cats away the mice will play*

42. Pedal habiliments of variegated hue and design artistically lubricated and illuminated with ambidextrous facility for the infinitesimal remuneration of 10 cents per operation.

*10 cents a dance*

43. Permanently absented in simultaneous confunction with severely agitated admixtures of nitrogen and oxygen.

*Gone with the wind*

44. One should hypersthetically exercise macrography on that situs which one should eventually tenant should one propel oneself into the troposphere.

*Look before you leap*

45. Do not dissipate your competence by habitudenous prodigality lest you subsequently lament an exiguous inadequacy.


*Waste not, want not*

46. In promulgating your esoteric cogitations and articulating your superficial sentimentalities or amicable philosophical observations, beware of platitudinous ponderosities.

 

Kacey,

Will you let us know the answers at some point?


----------



## Kacey

morph4me said:


> Kacey,
> 
> Will you let us know the answers at some point?



I would love to... I don't have them all, although the ones listed look right.

As far as I know, the ones you're missing are these answers:

 20. The cognomens of those bereft of efficiency of judgment are definitely similar of the portion of their anatomy that extends from the brow to the lower extremity of the lower jaw, in constantly being perceived on display in sites of prominence.

*The names of fools are like faces, always seen in public places*

 29. The placement of the termination as a precedent to the commencement should never be essayed.

*Don't start what you can't finish*

 46. In promulgating your esoteric cogitations and articulating your superficial sentimentalities or amicable philosophical observations, beware of platitudinous ponderosities.

Complete phrase:

When promulgating your esoteric cogitations or articulating your superficial sentimentalities and your amicably philosophical and psychological observations, beware of platitudinous ponderosity. Let your verbal evanescences exude lucidity, intelligibility and veracious vivacity without rodomontade or thespian bombast. Sedulously avoid all polysyllabic profundity, pompous propensity, sophomoric insolence, psittacistic vacuity and ventriloquial vapidity. Shun double-entendre, prurient jocosity and flamboyant verbosity. 

Translation:

*In other words, say what you mean, keep it clean, and do not use big words.*


----------



## Ninjamom

Got it!

How 'bout:

#29:* Fools' names and fools' faces: often found in public places.*

And

#46: *Say what you mean and mean what you say.*


----------



## mrhnau

there is always one in every crowd 



Rich Parsons said:


> The obvious answer is the Lions would be dead. But, in a closed room that has not bruned down, a fire will go out, as it has no oxygen.


of course, but how many rooms are air tight? the safe solution of course is the lions. I guess the guy could always wait. Either the room will burn down or the combustables will be consumed.



> Photography, and the process of developing.
> 
> But I prefer to think she was a polygamist.


LOL though I believe the wording is husband, not *A* husband



> Assuming "a barrel" imples that there is one and only one barrel to work with, then pouring the water into a barrel each is not the answer. Unless one could use a barrel per jug.
> 
> If one freezes one and or boils the other to steam. Either would have a different state. But over time, one could not tell the difference.
> 
> Of course, I would use water from a Nuclear power plant in one jug. That way the deuterium (H2) in one of hte water could be told from "normal"  water.


well, never said you had to even take it out of the original jug. Why pour in the first place? freezing is nice, but it eventually melts.

Pure heavy water, aside from the cost, would be difficult to test and "seperate" into two identifiable groups, though in theory it could work 


> Charcoal
> 
> or
> 
> A hair dryer, it is black in color, and then red (* hot coils *) while being used, and Gray, (* Lint *) when thrown away.


:asian:


> Yesterday, Today, Tomorrow,
> 
> New Year's Eve, New Year's Day and the second day of the year. This answer should be allowed as it did not specify one word only per reference to "day".


you could say that about just about any holiday/occassion... first day of christmas, second day of christmas (etc etc)... good point though 



> Well a couple of things. The word "The" does not appear, and also the letter "E" does not appear.  Both are used a lot in the English Language.
> 
> No "J" , "Q" , "V" and "Z" either.



well, of course "the" does not appear. Thats kind of implied, since no E. J, Q, V and Z are relatively uncommon, so thats not too unnormal in a paragraph of this length...


still, I had fun reading your responses  :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons

mrhnau said:


> there is always one in every crowd



Of course and I know many times it is me. 





mrhnau said:


> of course, but how many rooms are air tight? the safe solution of course is the lions. I guess the guy could always wait. Either the room will burn down or the combustables will be consumed.



I like thinking out of the box or out of the room. 




mrhnau said:


> LOL though I believe the wording is husband, not *A* husband



Picky little things those articles. 




mrhnau said:


> well, never said you had to even take it out of the original jug. Why pour in the first place? freezing is nice, but it eventually melts.



Since the wording was unclear about using the jugs with the water or not hence my comments. 

As to melting, that is fine but once I make the system, and it works I get paid right. There was nothing in the requirements about it being perpetual  :lol: 




mrhnau said:


> Pure heavy water, aside from the cost, would be difficult to test and "seperate" into two identifiable groups, though in theory it could work
> 
> :asian:



Of course in theory it is good. I leave the proof to the student and for the Engineer to build.  


Having been that Engineer, it is nice to be on the other end once. 




mrhnau said:


> you could say that about just about any holiday/occassion... first day of christmas, second day of christmas (etc etc)... good point though



Just thinking obtusely I guess.





mrhnau said:


> well, of course "the" does not appear. Thats kind of implied, since no E. J, Q, V and Z are relatively uncommon, so thats not too unnormal in a paragraph of this length...



Yes with out "E" then "THE" is obvious, but also I have read paragraphs without "THE" as part of the test. So just being complete. I was once asked to state everythign I knew about a poem. I did everything from the class then I disected the poem into root words (* it was much easier taking Latin at the same time. *) and then also its' Iambic pentameter or the flow of the poem. The instructor thought it was funny that the Engineering student was the only one who supplied that information and none of the English majors did.  





mrhnau said:


> still, I had fun reading your responses  :asian:



I am glad to share a smile anytime. 
:asian:


----------



## donna

Can you name three consecutive days without using the words Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, or Sunday?

How about

Long weekend?


----------



## Mark L

The best I could do in 10 minutes ...


MA-Caver said:


> 1. A murderer is condemned to death. He has to choose between three rooms. The first is full of raging fires, the second is full of assassins with loaded guns, and the third is full of lions that haven't eaten in 3 years. Which room is safest for him?
> 
> The room full of starved to death lions.
> 
> 2. A woman shoots her husband. Then she holds him under water for over 5 minutes. Finally, she hangs him. But 5 minutes later they both go out together and enjoy a wonderful dinner together. How can this be?
> 
> She's a photographer.
> 
> 3. There are two plastic jugs filled with water. How could you put all of this water into a barrel, without using the jugs or any dividers, and still tell which water came from which jug?
> 
> 4. What is black when you buy it, red when you use it, and gray when you throw it away?
> 
> 5. Can you name three consecutive days without using the words Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, or Sunday?
> 
> Yesterday, today, tomorrow.
> 
> 6. This is an unusual paragraph. I'm curious how quickly you can find out what is so unusual about it? It looks so plain you would think nothing was wrong with it! In fact, nothing _is_ wrong with it! It is unusual though. Study it, and think about it, but you still may not find anything odd. But if you work at it a bit, you might find out! Try to do so without any coaching!


----------

